# My CT images



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so there is something in my right maxillary sinus...what it is i dont know. had the CT done today and they sent me home with the CD image viewer and i have to wait to see my ENT to know what is going on.....of course i am going to look and of course its going to worry me til i see the dr. now i have this huge thing in my sinus and have to worry if it is a tumor, polyp or something else. yay more stress!

http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/92307515
http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/92307519
http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/92307521

if n e one has any experience with this let me know...other wise we can all wonder together..but it is obvious there is something there


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm sorry that you are having to go through this. I wish that you weren't having to deal with this now that you have gotten so many good things going for you. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 
On a side note, those are very interesting pics to look at.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am of no help-but I sure will pray that it's nothing to worry about rayer: rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that the stress will continue. My thoughts are with you - I hope everything goes well.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will pray that it is nothing serious. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh Dr. Jaimie I just hate that there's something there and that you (and us too) have to worry. I'll be praying it's benign. rayer: 


Joy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie I prayed for you last night and will continue, looking forward to a good report. I think you need a big group :grouphug: we all love you


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Let's all just pray it is nothing about which to worry, Jaime. I'm sorry you are having health issues.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm praying for you, Jaimie. Positive thoughts that it's nothing
serious at all.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie you are in my thoughts and prayers that this is nothing serious and can be treated easily :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Jamie after all the help you are to us I'm sorry we can't be more help the just pray and send you positive thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Jaimie, there is nothing worse than waiting for results of medical tests. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. 

I hope that this is only something benign. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Jaimie--I'm sorry this is happening! You will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok ive been told it looks like a mucocele which is a benign plug of mucous but still should get it checked out..thats a oral surgeons view


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jaimie-Sorry to hear you are going through this.  I will pray it is nothing serious. rayer: Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Jamie I dont have a clue what it is. But I can offer prayers and support. I will be thinking of you!!

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope that you get with your ENT soon and that it is nothing serious. I will keep you in my prayers. Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Me, either - can't offer any insights, only love and prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm glad you were able to get an opinion from the oral surgeon at least. That takes some of the fear out of this until you see the ENT. I'll be praying he is right and it can be taken care of quickly. Big hugs Jaimie. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaime my daughter had a growth in her sinus also the ENT specialist tried to remove it thru her nose but couldn't since it was a boney substance. He tried to remove or scrape enough for a biopsy but that came back inconclusive. The next step would be to make a cut into her scalp and remove it that way. Since it was not bothering her and she wasn't thrilled with the notation of head shaving they opted to leave it alone unless it grows or becomes painful. He believes it is only a boney gowth. I hope yours is something this simple.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Jaime , I hope your health recovers soon :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I can have the hubby look at these images tomorrow, although he isn't an ENT. You're right, there is definitely something there! I'm so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I sure hope it's nothing! I'm sorry you are going through this. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie my husband has chronic problems and he too had a scan . Though I am terrible at understanding what these scans are 'showing' the specialist showed how the cavity should look all dark and his had the 'greyed areas on both. He didn't use the term you used but basically I think said the same thing that it was some kind of mucous thing that is "locked" in there and can't drain. He said the best option to clear is an out-patient surgical procedure to go in and 'scrape". The location is such that "flushing" won't reach the area well enough to do the job. He also said there was no guarantee it wouldn't come back so hubby has decided to wait it out and see if 'option 2' where a stronger antibiotic along with something to reduce the swelling of the tissue might make it feel more comfortable. The Dr told him he didn't hold much hope it would help but could give it a try first. He ( hubby) says it does feel more comfortable but not gone.
Praying yours is an easy fix!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

u know that I am praying for you. Hang in there. We will wait for our news together


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw man... I hope its nothing major girl... I will keep u in my prayers... :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Jamie,

I'm sorry that you are having to deal with this and I hope that it works out to not be serious.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a friend who had something very similar and it was nothing to worry about. She did have the surgery to remove it through her nose and I'm not sure she would do it again. I'm sorry you are having to worry and wait. The waiting is just the worst. Continued prayers for you Jamie. BTW, those are some very pretty sinuses!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending warm thoughts your way Jaimie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope it's nothing serious Jaimie. rayer:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs and prayers coming your way....


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> so there is something in my right maxillary sinus...what it is i dont know. had the CT done today and they sent me home with the CD image viewer and i have to wait to see my ENT to know what is going on.....of course i am going to look and of course its going to worry me til i see the dr. now i have this huge thing in my sinus and have to worry if it is a tumor, polyp or something else. yay more stress!
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/92307515
> http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/92307519
> ...


Dr Jamie
I am so sorry for what you are going thru. I dont have any experience with this but feel badly for what you dealing with and I am praying for a quick and speedy recovery for you...

May God Bless you
Stephanie


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Jaimie,
My Mom had this same sort of thing and it was a polyp that she had to have removed. She suffers from asthma and sinus infections and once she had her sinuses "drilled", she was A LOT better. Good luck to you. Try and relax until you see your ENT. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes Jamie, my daughter's ex-boyfriend had a mass in his sinus cavaties. It turned out to be a large polyp. So try not to worry too much........it sounds as if the oral doctor knew what he was talking about.
I will say a little prayer and please keep us informed............


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

My stepdad had a similar situation but I don't know exactly what his diagnosis was. I'm thinking polyps. Anyway, he had surgery which took a few days to recover from and he hasn't had any sinus infection problems since. I am praying that it is something easy to fix for you :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaimie I just saw your post. I'm praying that it's nothing serious and can be taken care of easily. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Jaimie -- I have a medical degree and I wouldn't trust anyone short of a radiologist to interpret your CT. However, in my humble opinion, it does not look worrisome. Still, I would wait and just call your doctor for an official read. I would never, ever take my own or anyone else's opinion of your image -- that's why it takes 4 yrs of med school + 5 years of residency to be able to interpret a CT. Its not something people should or could offer on a forum.

I am sorry you are going through it :grouphug: .


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: Jaimie, I sorry you're having to go through this. Let's hope everyone is right and that it's easily taken care of. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Jaimie -- I have a medical degree and I wouldn't trust anyone short of a radiologist to interpret your CT. However, in my humble opinion, it does not look worrisome. Still, I would wait and just call your doctor for an official read. I would never, ever take my own or anyone else's opinion of your image -- that's why it takes 4 yrs of med school + 5 years of residency to be able to interpret a CT. Its not something people should or could offer on a forum.
> 
> I am sorry you are going through it :grouphug: .[/B]



well we read CTs in school but im not a dog or cat...and i know no ones opinion is 100% but someone in the area of working with sinuses has a better opinion than none...


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I've been absent for a couple of weeks and I just saw this post. Waiting for answers to tests is the hardest part. I'll keep you in my prayers daily and pray for good results.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Jamie my good friend had bone spurs in her sinus cavity. She was constantly having sinus infections. This happened many years ago. The ENT went in through the nasal cavity and put a window in her sinus cavity. Solved many problems for her. I hope your problem is also an easy fix.
My best wishes for you to feel better soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I'm praying that it just goes away rayer: rayer:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Jaimie, have you heard anything? I hope it turns out to be nothing. Keep us updated.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie I have been wondering how you are doing, been praying for you


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Jaimie I have been wondering how you are doing, been praying for you[/B]


Yes, me too. Have you gotten a diagnosis yet?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have an appointment tomorrow morning with the ent..the wait is almost over :smpullhair:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> i have an appointment tomorrow morning with the ent..the wait is almost over :smpullhair:[/B]


Best of luck! I hope it is just a polyp that can be removed. I just had to deal with a uterine polyp back in September that I had removed. Once those buggers are removed it makes all the difference. Best of luck!! :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It will be here before you know it, and God willing Jaimie, everything will be ok and treatable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, I hope it is something totally benign. I'm so very glad it is almost over. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

rayer: rayer: for you, Jaimie. I hope this turns out to be something minor and easily treatable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending warm thoughts and prayers your way Jaimie. :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Praying for you, Jaimie rayer: rayer: rayer: 
I hope everything turns out okay. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope everything goes well and it is nothing major. Keep us updated.

By the way, The Three P's in the Pod is too cute! That picture makes me smile every time I see it!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wishing you luck and praying that the solution will be quick and easy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll keep praying-I just have a strong feeling it's nothing that can't be fixed rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good luck Jamie!


----------

